# What's your favorite Sangiovese blend?



## Siwash (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey folks, 

What do you like to blend with your Sangiovese and what ratios do you work with?

Im planning on trying one this fall (from fresh fruit) - 80% Sangiovese, 20% Cab Sauv. or Merlot.

Any other interesting combinations you've had success with?

Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2016)

Sangiovese is one of my two favorite grapes (along with Cabernet Sauvignon) and I have blended it a number of ways. I currently have a 1:1 blend of Sangiovese and Cabernet Sauvignon and a 2:1:1 of Cabernet Sauvignon, Sangiovese and Merlot in my cellar. Of the two, I prefer the latter but both are very good.

Sangiovese is a great grape and is the only one used to make two of my all time favorite wines: Brunello di Montalcino (DOCG) and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano (DOCG). Of course, it is the primary grape in Chianti, also. My point is, it makes a very good wine all by itself.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 12, 2016)

I find that san gio can be a little light at times. I like to blend it with merlot (10%) or even better, Petit Sarah..


----------



## Siwash (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Siwash (Aug 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I find that san gio can be a little light at times. I like to blend it with merlot (10%) or even better, Petit Sarah..



Do you mean light in color or flavor?


----------



## JohnT (Aug 12, 2016)

Color and body. I have found that it benefits from a mild blending with a darker, more full bodied grape (like Merlot, petit sarah, or even cab franc).

It seems that I do better in competition when blended with Merlot, but I personally prefer a 10% of Petit Sarah.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 12, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Sangiovese is a great grape and is the only one used to make two of my all time favorite wines: Brunello di Montalcino (DOCG) and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano (DOCG). Of course, it is the primary grape in Chianti, also. My point is, it makes a very good wine all by itself.


 
Rocky, 

I could not agree more with you on those wines!! I first had Brunello in Tuscany and it has been one of my all time favorites ever since. 

I know that those wine are made from 100% san gio grapes. The curious thing is that they are WAY more full bodied than what I can achieve using San Gio grapes from California. After several batches, I took to blending and found that the wine was much closer to a real brunello in look, flavor, and body. 

Have you have the same experience with American grown san gio grapes?


DOCG - always look for the stamp, and (even better) the rooster as well!


----------



## stickman (Aug 12, 2016)

I have placed an order for 10 pails of frozen Sangiovese from Sonoma, so it will be 100%. I thought about blending, but decided to see what 100% Sangiovese would taste like. I made an 80% Sangiovese 20% Nebbiolo back in 2004, also from Sonoma, which was very good, but haven't made any since then.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I could not agree more with you on those wines!! I first had Brunello in Tuscany and it has been one of my all time favorites ever since.
> 
> ...



John, I have only made Sangiovese from Italian Juice and none from California and none from fresh grapes. I know that even in Montalcino, there is both Brunello di Montalcino and Rosso di Montalcino. Only the best Sangiovese grapes go into the Brunello and the rest go into Rosso. I suspect that the juice we get over here from Italy would have been Rosso in Italy. I don't see my _paisani_ sending the "good stuff" to us.


----------



## Siwash (Aug 12, 2016)

So adding about 10% if you're going to blend should do the trick? Seems like such a small amount. I might make a small batch of 100% and then another batch that is blended with something like merlot or Cab Sauv

thanks


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2016)

Siwash said:


> So adding about 10% if you're going to blend should do the trick? Seems like such a small amount. I might make a small batch of 100% and then another batch that is blended with something like merlot or Cab Sauv
> 
> thanks


 
10% works for me and (to me) it makes quite a difference. It is really just a matter of what you like...


----------



## Stevew1 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just bottled a sangiovese merlot blend that was 67/33. it was from California juice. Aged is a 54 liter demi. I am VERY happy with the flavor. They were blended after a 10 day primary fermentation and aged together for over 11 months.


----------



## Siwash (Aug 22, 2016)

Stevew1 said:


> I just bottled a sangiovese merlot blend that was 67/33. it was from California juice. Aged is a 54 liter demi. I am VERY happy with the flavor. They were blended after a 10 day primary fermentation and aged together for over 11 months.



Good to hear. Did you oak? If so, with chips? Barrel?


----------



## Siwash (Aug 22, 2016)

Are you folks oaking your Sangiovese?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 23, 2016)

Siwash said:


> Are you folks oaking your Sangiovese?



Mine spends time in a barrel. How long depends on the barrel and how much body the Sangiovese has. I definitely prefer it with some oak.


----------



## Siwash (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't have a barrel folks, unfortunately. What is your favourite barrel laking alternative?


----------



## Stevew1 (Aug 23, 2016)

I used oak sticks in that wine. I used three during the aging process.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 24, 2016)

IMHO, When it comes to oak, the bigger the oak, the better... 

In other words, 

Take a barrel over staves, 
Take Staves over cubes, 
Take cubes over chips, 
and take chips over powder. 

To be honest, I have not used the wood spirals that are on the market, so I am not sure where they would fit in my list.. 

With oak, the characteristics I desire are extracted from the caramelization layer (just below the wood's char). The bigger the oak, the more of this exposure. 

Now, barrels can be a bit steep in price so I normally go with staves (or sticks). My preferred additive is OXV mini staves.


----------

